# I love Vietnam orchids - My collection of orchids



## vinhpicohp (Mar 1, 2012)

To share to my Friends who love orchids!

1. Natural Cym. grown on my own


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 1, 2012)

Another natural cym. guy

Cymbidium lowianum (Rchb. f.) Rchb. f. 1879 SECTION Cyperorchis Hunt 1970
Sym: *Cymbidium giganteum var. lowianum Rchb. f. 1877; Cymbidium hookerianum var. lowianum (Rchb.f.) Y.S.Wu & S.C.Chen 1980; Cyperorchis lowiana (Rchb.f.) Schltr. 1924


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 1, 2012)

Catteleya "Hei Shong"


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 1, 2012)

Dendrobium linawianum at my collection, growing outdoor


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 1, 2012)

Nature comes home!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2012)

Lovely collection you have!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice Aerides, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 2, 2012)

Is that Cym lowianum? You have some very nice plants.
Be sure to keep them correctly labelled.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 2, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> Is that Cym lowianum? You have some very nice plants.
> Be sure to keep them correctly labelled.



Thank you! I put the label


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice stuff!


----------



## emydura (Mar 2, 2012)

WOW. Those are some stunning orchids. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 2, 2012)

Great collection!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 2, 2012)

Stunning set of plants! Very nice.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 6, 2012)

More home orchids! Phalaenopsis


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 6, 2012)

Dendrobium hybrid


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice blooms.. 



NYEric said:


> Nice Aerides, thanks for sharing.



Rhynchostylis gigantea, Eric...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice -- I really like the picote Phal and the last two Dens.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 8, 2012)

Holcoglossum lingulatum (Holcoglossum kimballianum var. lingulatum, Holcoglossum tangii) just blooms in my garden;


----------



## Martin (Mar 8, 2012)

looks like Holc. amesianum to me. Nice species!


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 8, 2012)

Dendrobium pendulum Roxb. 1832 SECTION in my collection


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice. My pendulum is in bloom now also. Must be the season.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 14, 2012)

Martin said:


> looks like Holc. amesianum to me. Nice species!



Yes! You are right. Sorry for wrongly labelling it and may I correct


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 14, 2012)

My dendrobium densiflorum


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2012)

Fuzzy everything -- neat flower!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 20, 2012)

A beautiful white flower; 






Catteleya BL Golf Green


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 20, 2012)

These are all very nice, Vinh! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2012)

Cattleya BL Golf Green is spectacular!

Is "BL" Brassolaelia, the old genus?


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 20, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Cattleya BL Golf Green is spectacular!
> 
> Is "BL" Brassolaelia, the old genus?



Well! You are quite expertized!


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you love it? I like it

Dendrobium farmeri

















Dendrobium densiflorum


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 22, 2012)

Dendrobium Trantuanii (Tuananhii)

















Dendrobium loddigesii


----------



## chrismende (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! Such a nice collection and what fun to notice the ceramic pots with nice big holes in the sides for hanging "baskets."


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 23, 2012)

Look at all those flowers! Quite the display!

Dendrobium trantuanii is cute -- how big is the plant?


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 26, 2012)

Dendrobium trantuanhii plant is small


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2012)

vinhpicohp said:


> Dendrobium trantuanhii plant is small



Good. That means I'll have to start looking for one!


----------



## vinhpicohp (Apr 5, 2012)

Dendrobium harveyanum












Dendrobium cretaceum











Dendrobium aphylum, Den. pierardii












Dendrobium Secundum


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow. I thought D. farmeri was yellow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonderful Dendrobiums!



NYEric said:


> Wow. I thought D. farmeri was yellow.



Well, the lip has a lot of pretty bright yellow.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Apr 21, 2012)

Dendrobium draconis






Dendrobium moniliforme





Dendrobium tortile





Dendrobium lituiflorum






Dendrobium chrysotoxum





Dendrobium amabile





Dendrobium nobile (May be)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Hien (Apr 21, 2012)

I thought draconis has a red mark, maybe yours is an alba draconis?
and your nobile flowers are very beautiful. quite full & not droopy


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice Dens!


----------



## vinhpicohp (Apr 23, 2012)

Hien said:


> I thought draconis has a red mark, maybe yours is an alba draconis?
> and your nobile flowers are very beautiful. quite full & not droopy



Yes! I think it may be an alba for its pure white and little red mark. Thank you very much.


----------



## Roth (Apr 23, 2012)

Hien said:


> I thought draconis has a red mark, maybe yours is an alba draconis?
> and your nobile flowers are very beautiful. quite full & not droopy



It is not draconis but a kind of virgineum/kontumense that comes from Moc Chau etc... In fact in culture there are not so many plants of virgineum/draconis/kontumense, and williamsonii/cariniferum/schrautii, but from wild plants, we have a lot of impossible to sort out plants.

There are even some mysteries, I bought back the dendrobium daklakense used to describe the plant, but none ever came again. Same for dendrobium vietnamense, I bought one division ( the remaining is in Germany as far as I know), never appeared again. Dendrobium bellatulum, margaritaceum, christyanum, always come mixed together, even two species growing in the same clump, but each species bloom after the flowers of the previous one are long gone, and the flowers of the next one are not yet formed. We usually have first bellatulum, then margaritaceum, then christyanum...

The nobile is indeed very good. The Vietnamese nobile are amongst the best nobile you can ever think of, especially the ones from the north-north, Cao Bang, etc...


----------



## vinhpicohp (Apr 27, 2012)

Dendrobium unicum Seidenfadden 1970 SECTION


----------



## vinhpicohp (Apr 28, 2012)

Roth said:


> It is not draconis but a kind of virgineum/kontumense that comes from Moc Chau etc... In fact in culture there are not so many plants of virgineum/draconis/kontumense, and williamsonii/cariniferum/schrautii, but from wild plants, we have a lot of impossible to sort out plants.
> 
> There are even some mysteries, I bought back the dendrobium daklakense used to describe the plant, but none ever came again. Same for dendrobium vietnamense, I bought one division ( the remaining is in Germany as far as I know), never appeared again. Dendrobium bellatulum, margaritaceum, christyanum, always come mixed together, even two species growing in the same clump, but each species bloom after the flowers of the previous one are long gone, and the flowers of the next one are not yet formed. We usually have first bellatulum, then margaritaceum, then christyanum...
> 
> The nobile is indeed very good. The Vietnamese nobile are amongst the best nobile you can ever think of, especially the ones from the north-north, Cao Bang, etc...



From your point of view, I am very appreciated to your instruction on the name of the below;


----------

